# 5 Baby Bombs Launched! LOOK OUT!



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Celebrating the birth of my second daughter :gaga:the only way I know how, by bombing. eep: LOOK OUT! No one is safe... 

Maybe it's cause I like you...Maybe it's random...You'll never know until it's too late... :spy: :spy:

0310 3200 0000 9551 0746 
0310 3200 0000 9551 0722
0310 3200 0000 9551 0715
0310 3200 0000 9551 0708
0310 3200 0000 9551 0739


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hells yeah!!! Bring the pain! Bombs do the body good. 

You'll never know until it's too late... - That's cause the post office is too slow at updating the tracking information!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

NICE! Another mad bomber! This should be fun!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeez you gotta start having babies more often! haha jk

How is the little smurfette?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guess everyone should armor plate their mailboxes! Lol! (idk)


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well first off congrats on the birth of your second daughter!! I hope her and mom are doing well and for a speedy recovery on mom too!!

Awesome way to celebrate the birth of your daughter!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol... Oh I see. :tu @ first I was thinking baby bombs, well shouldn't he be stating he's launched a few grenades? :boom: I get it now though... Very nice, hope there's tons of shrapnel to really get these guys. I love it when a bomb explodes & I just so happen out of a pile of rubble w/ a new cigar in my mouth. Best of all from the explosion it's usually already lit! :tu


grats on the birth of your daughter.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Ut oh! Some Red Sox fans are getting some ACIDs! haha.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

BMack said:


> Ut oh! Some Red Sox fans are getting some ACIDs! haha.


:smoke2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Man I should do that, send out the grapes and swishers to people!

Imagine dealing with all that Duct tape just to find out it's 5 grape phillies!

I cant wait to see the carnage from this


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Man I should do that, send out the grapes and swishers to people!
> 
> Imagine dealing with all that Duct tape just to find out it's 5 grape phillies!
> 
> I cant wait to see the carnage from this


That would be hillarious but mean!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> You'll never know until it's too late... - That's cause the post office is too slow at updating the tracking information!!!!


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!! :fencing:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Man I should do that, send out the grapes and swishers to people!
> 
> Imagine dealing with all that Duct tape just to find out it's 5 grape phillies!
> 
> I cant wait to see the carnage from this


That's what I send in my bombs! Just ask Starbuck!:evil:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Kaboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Targets aquired. Estimated detonation Monday or Tuesday (depending on time zone) Take cover all. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

The bombs are really cool, but I think the greater news here is the birth of your daughter. Congratulations to you and your wife, may the baby be in good health!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

This weeks special for Red Sox fans! :banana::banana:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> This weeks special for Red Sox fans! :banana::banana:


That Optimo Peach is good, mmmmmm mmmmm. :bounce:


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

I cant wait to see the aftermath.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new arrival!! Hope mama and daughter doing well.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> This weeks special for Red Sox fans! :banana::banana:


So this is what you guys smoke out in New York? 
:bounce:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> This weeks special for Red Sox fans! :banana::banana:


mmmmm black and mild wine!


----------

